# The Four Seasons



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

As so e of you know I am becoming connected again with classical music. Ordered today a CD 5gatvi have on vinyl of mariner and this Vil aldi,, did I go wrong.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Colin M said:


> As so e of you know I am becoming connected again with classical music. Ordered today a CD 5gatvi have on vinyl of mariner and this Vil aldi,, did I go wrong.


Well I am confused...........


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Sorry gotta love spell check. Ordered a CD today of an old album that I have of Vivaldi Four Seasons by Mariner are there newer versions that I should be considering?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Colin M said:


> Sorry gotta love spell check. Ordered a CD today of an old album that I have of Vivaldi Four Seasons by Mariner are there newer versions that I should be considering?


You can hardly go wrong with that one, other options are I Musici, and Joshua Bell .
My favourite is this one:


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Thanks. I am smiling about Joshua Bell because I nearly pushed the button for that one : )


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have the Sir Neville Marriner one it is a good basic version.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I've heard many 4 seasons versions. The Marriner with Alan Loveday is my favourite.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Dan Ante said:


> I have the Sir Neville Marriner one it is a good basic version.


Dan what are more innovative versions or expanding versions?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I always like the flair of Biondi's Vivaldi and his is available separately or with the full Op.8 set of 12 concertos. Rachel Podger and Brecon Baroque recently issued a recording with very small forces to much praise. I've not heard it yet but she always makes a great sound! Alessandrini with Concerto Italiano were once much praised. Their account makes much of Vivaldi's "sound effects" but, for me, didn't flow as well as many.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The old, old, old I Musici with Felix Ayo lives forever in my memory....


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Colin M said:


> Thanks. I am smiling about Joshua Bell because I nearly pushed the button for that one : )


I have an autographed copy of this. Without a doubt this is the one I would have recommended. The other TC members would be groaning as they know how I feel about Joshua Bell


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is another nice version which brings out the colours nicely.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I found an oldish recording of Vivaldi's Four seasons with Nis-Erik Sparf and The Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble and was surprised to find it the most entertaining version of Vivaldi's Four Seasons I've heard. It also seemed to get good reviews on the internet.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BachIsBest said:


> I found an oldish recording of Vivaldi's Four seasons with Nis-Erik Sparf and The Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble and was surprised to find it the most entertaining version of Vivaldi's Four Seasons I've heard. It also seemed to get good reviews on the internet.


The Drottningholm version (on BIS) is indeed excellent. I also have Fabio Biondi's (on Virgin Veritas) and one by Janine Jansen (on Decca), a performance I've not seen mentioned anywhere, delightful musically and for numerous classy color photos of the pulchritudinous Ms. Jansen, holding her violin and lounging chastely about on fine furniture.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mutter with Karajan for the un-hip. I have Hogwood with four different violinists but it's pretty straight laced. Or Kennedy for good fun.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

No, you haven't gone wrong with the old Marriner/Loveday modern instrument recording. But you might want to additionally hear "The Four Seasons" played on a period instruments, since it's a different musical experience, and arguably closer to the composer's intentions. Here are my recommended period versions (plus 1 modern recording), along with some suggestions for the entire Op. 8 set of 12 Concertos from which "The Four Seasons" derive (with some You Tube links to help you decide what you like or don't like):

A. "The Four Seasons" (from the 12 Concertos, Op. 8):

1. My first choice: Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca, violinist Giuliano Carmignola. Carmignola recorded "The Four Seasons" a 2nd time with the Venice Baroque Orchestra on Sony, but I prefer his earlier recording on Divox Antiqua, which is my present favorite:





https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Quattro-Stagioni-Antonio/dp/B002RWOS1Q

2. Drottingholm Baroque Ensemble, Nils-Erik Sparf (Sparf's violin playing makes a nice compliment to Carmignola's--as interpretatively, he's a bit more wild & unleashed):





https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-4-Se...04&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=nils+sparf+vivaldi

3. La Serenissima, Adrian Chandler (fresh, new interpretations that are a bit quirky in places, but very interesting):





https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Four...sr=1-1&keywords=chandler+vivaldi+four+seasons

4. The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock (for many years, Pinnock's "Four Seasons" was the standard choice on period instruments, and it holds up well):





https://www.amazon.com/Seasons-Conc...&sr=1-3&keywords=pinnock+vivaldi+four+seasons

5. An all-Stradavari performance, from violinist Salvatore Accardo & company (but with modern bows, strings):

https://www.amazon.com/Four-Seasons...ywords=salvatore+accardo+vivaldi+four+seasons

B. "Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'invenzione" ("The contest between harmony and invention"), 12 Concertos, Op. 8 (which includes "The Four Seasons"):

Raglan Baroque Players, Monica Huggett, Nicholas Kraemer:





Accademia Bizantina, Stefano Montanari, Ottavio Dantone:





The Avison Ensemble:





The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock:





C. Where to go next: you might also enjoy hearing Vivaldi's "L'Estro Armonico" Op. 3 set of 12 Concertos, as well. The recordings by Europe Galante, led by Fabio Biondi, and Accademia Bizantina, led by Ottavio Dantone, with violinist Stefano Montanari, are very recommendable:

Accademia Bizantina, Stefano Montanari, Ottavio Dantone:





Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi (the concertos are in a different order here):





A partial recording, but excellent too: this is Chiari Banchini & Ensemble 415's second go at this music, and I preferred it to their earlier recording of the complete "L'Estro Armonico" for Harmonia Mundi, which I wanted to like more than I did...:
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...=1-1-catcorr&keywords=chiara+banchini+vivaldi

D. While I'm at it, here's another fine recent recording of Vivaldi's Concertos for two violins (the whole album can be heard on You Tube):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...&qid=1528570170&sr=1-1-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0





Hope that wells.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Colin M said:


> Thanks. I am smiling about Joshua Bell because I nearly pushed the button for that one : )


Well, he is certainly pushing Judith's button
I will add another vote for I Musici


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Josquin13 said:


> No, you haven't gone wrong with the old Marriner/Loveday modern instrument recording. But you might want to additionally hear "The Four Seasons" played on a period instruments, since it's a different musical experience, and arguably closer to the composer's intentions. Here are my recommended period versions (plus 1 modern recording), along with some suggestions for the entire Op. 8 set of 12 Concertos from which "The Four Seasons" derive (with some You Tube links to help you decide what you like or don't like):
> 
> A. "The Four Seasons" (from the 12 Concertos, Op. 8):
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Thanks for taking the time to do this! Appreciate you.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Mutter with Karajan for the un-hip. I have Hogwood with four different violinists but it's pretty straight laced. Or Kennedy for good fun.


If I remember correctly our Nige was all over the TV etc with his version in the 90's, despite what some think of him he was a gifted musician, also as mentioned by Strange Magic the I Musici was a good one.


----------

